# Great bag found at Wal-Mart



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I was browsing at Wal-Mart today and found a great purse on *clearance for $9*. It's made of suede and leather. It has a long adjustable strap that can be worn cross-body. My Kindle 2 fits perfectly inside with the M-Edge Prodigy case. Wal-Mart had this in black (what I purchased), dark green, burgundy, purple and brown. The black purse has dark brown trim. I _think _the other ones had matching trim. There's a zipper pocket on the outside. The inside also has a zipper pocket plus two slip pockets. There is still enough wiggle room inside the purse for my iPod and cell phone. I think a small card case would also fit in order to carry a debit/credit card and my driver's license.

I'm so excited because I really wanted a Bella travel bag, but I like having a zipper pocket on the inside too. (And only $9...)


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you find it in the purse section?


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice! I might have to go browse the purses at Wal-Mart soon! lol Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Aspen806 said:


> Did you find it in the purse section?


Yep! For me, it was on a top shelf - although still totally eye level.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, the regular price for this bag was $12 - which is STILL a great price.


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on a cute bag and only $9!!!  I have to go check at walmart now - thanks for the info.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Great find!! Thanks for sharing; I found myself trying to peak inside your fuchsia Prodigy to see what skin you have?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Can't complain for $9


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Great find!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What a great deal!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Great find!! Thanks for sharing; I found myself trying to peak inside your fuchsia Prodigy to see what skin you have?


Ha!  I have "Birth of an Idea" from DecalGirl. I wanted the skin to blend in with the light gray of the case. 










I have "Radiosity" waiting on the sidelines for when I need a change, although I'm really liking my current skin.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Faded Glory is a good brand, holy crap, now I have to go to Walmart tomorrow!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ha!  I have "Birth of an Idea" from DecalGirl. I wanted the skin to blend in with the light gray of the case.


That's so funny; I saw the tiniest part of it peaking out the top and thought, "I wonder if that's Birth of an Idea"; 
I wonder if I'm spending too much time on the decalgirl site; 
I think I recognized it because it's one that I really like a lot.
Your photos were great; thanks.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually looked at Walmart before I bought my BB bag and could not find anything like that.  You did GOOD!    Nice bag!


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to Walmart today!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

What a deal!  Looks like it was made for the Kindle!


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I went to the local Walmart and they didn't have anything like that.
You did good!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw it with the other four colors, but decided it was just too small. The quality was great but then I like the Faded Glory brand. The next size up was perfect but decided that it was the same as what I was using so figured I had better stop myself! Am using one of those over the shoulder purse/bags that has a hawaiian print.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I have that bag in the burgandy - it is a very nice purse!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree that it isn't a huge bag... I'd say it is probably fairly similar to the Borsa Bella travel bag for the K2 or maybe a tish bigger. (I don't have the BB bag, but I've looked at the photos!)    Big enough for the Kindle 2 in a cover plus a few extra items -- like my iPod Touch and cell phone. I have a small credit card case that will also fit nicely.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I got it in brown, and I really like it. It's just big enough to tuck the Kindle in the main pocket, and my cell phone and Zune in the front. Which is all I really ask for. I didn't find it on clearance, though I wish I had!


----------



## Lynn2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a burgandy one today and it's perfect. 

I can tuck my Kindle2 in it's case into the main compartment, put my DL, some money and a credit card in another, and there's a place for my cell phone and one for my keys. 

Soon it will be warm enough to take the pooch to the dog park and read while he plays. 

I was seriously considering one of the more expensive bags but I really don't like the bright floral patterns. The solid color is perfect for me.


----------

